# DVD NAV on Touareg



## PARKCITIESVW (Aug 14, 2004)

We get our first one next week. I can't wait to checkout the difference. I will let you know.


----------



## Jason H (Dec 6, 1999)

*Re: DVD NAV on Touareg (PARKCITIESVW)*

Grab a digital camera and take pics please!


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: DVD NAV on Touareg (Jason H)*

And while you have the camera out, pull the head unit and take pics of the connectors on the back. Even some of us who don't have nav now want to know...


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: DVD NAV on Touareg (4x4s)*

or just buy mine....


----------



## watson007 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: DVD NAV on Touareg (PARKCITIESVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PARKCITIESVW* »_We get our first one next week. I can't wait to checkout the difference. I will let you know.









No difference in the verbiage on the VW web site. You sure it is going to have a factory DVD NAV?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: DVD NAV on Touareg (watson007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *watson007* »_No difference in the verbiage on the VW web site. You sure it is going to have a factory DVD NAV?

The VW Canada website mentions the DVD nav. I guess the VW Canada website is the beta for the VW USA website.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: DVD NAV on Touareg (spockcat)*

Will the canadian beta version say
"turn left ay"


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: DVD NAV on Touareg (Leweyb)*

ay turn right ya hoser!


----------



## Radiotalker (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: DVD NAV on Touareg (TCinOC)*

My Treg was built in week 46 and is currently at the dock. According to VW's previous schedule, it should have the DVD Nav. I'll soon find out!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: DVD NAV on Touareg (Radiotalker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Radiotalker* »_My Treg was built in week 46 and is currently at the dock. According to VW's previous schedule, it should have the DVD Nav. I'll soon find out!

I wouldn't accept it if it doesn't.


----------



## FKI (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: DVD NAV on Touareg (spockcat)*

this question may be fruitless, but does anyone know if the DVD NAV and it's predecessor are perfectly inter-changeable with no modifications?
If it's still too soon to have reliable information about this, I suppose this is the thread to keep an eye on as more data rolls in...
I hate the CD- NAV.. sucks! Why can't they just burn it in to flash RAM?
FKI


----------



## CBurkard (May 31, 2004)

*Re: DVD NAV on Touareg (FKI)*

I've read somewhere the DVD-based NAV system isn't compatible with OnStar, which I'd gladly give up. Could always replace the OnStar/Compass with a sunglasses holder.


----------



## 08CandyWhite (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: DVD NAV on Touareg (CBurkard)*

I'm curious myself to see what the DVD-Nav looks like. If it's anything like the Phaeton's or the photo shots of the new Jetta/Passat system. It would be nice of them to give us a better explanation in the owner's manual of how to fully work the Phone/AUX feature with out having to be an engineer to make it work for you.....


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: DVD NAV on Touareg (03PlatinumGray)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03PlatinumGray* »_ It would be nice of them to give us a better explanation in the owner's manual of how to fully work the Phone/AUX feature with out having to be an engineer to make it work for you.....

Huh?







I've got this working fine, show you how to connect to these features and offer kits. Hopefully I will be able to do the same thing on the new nav units too.


----------



## Clipsmeyer (Jan 30, 2004)

does anyone know if the new DVD nav will have bluetooth in it as well for phones?
CL


----------



## javier (Dec 15, 2004)

and... will be the inclinometer (pitch roll) function finally available working properly?
Javier.-


----------



## shervinf (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: (javier)*

I thought they disable the inclide detector by giving us a stripped down version of the compass module?


----------



## miked112 (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: DVD NAV on Touareg (FKI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FKI* »_this question may be fruitless, but does anyone know if the DVD NAV and it's predecessor are perfectly inter-changeable with no modifications?
FKI

Someone posted a few weeks back that they had been to a service briefing on it and that it was not. He also said, if I recall, that the DVD still needed to sit in dash & that you need an external changer for CDs. I don't remember if he said anything anything about satellite radio or Bluetooth but I would be surprised to see that many new features. If there are, that may be the last push I need to trade up to a V10.


----------



## Clipsmeyer (Jan 30, 2004)

yea I think if it has the bluetooth and the sat radio will probably push me over the top to trade both of them for v10's


----------



## nicholi57 (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: DVD NAV on Touareg (PARKCITIESVW)*

straight from the great white north...
_DVD based navigation with visual and audible commands through colour centre console display and through multi-function onboard computer display in instrument cluster._


----------



## shervinf (Sep 17, 2003)

Pretty Vague!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: DVD NAV on Touareg (nicholi57)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nicholi57* »_straight from the great white north...
_DVD based navigation with visual and audible commands through colour centre console display and through multi-function onboard computer display in instrument cluster._ 

That pretty much says nothing.


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: DVD NAV on Touareg (nicholi57)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nicholi57* »_straight from the great white north...
_DVD based navigation with visual and audible commands through colour centre console display and through multi-function onboard computer display in instrument cluster._ 









Over T-day I got to ride in my brother's new BMW 645Ci...that nav is _sweet_...he gives _it_ the audible commands.


----------



## miked112 (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: DVD NAV on Touareg (nicholi57)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nicholi57* »_straight from the great white north...
_DVD based navigation with visual and audible commands through colour centre console display and through multi-function onboard computer display in instrument cluster._ 

Replace "DVD" with "CD" and it exactly describes what we have now.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: DVD NAV on Touareg (miked112)*


_Quote, originally posted by *miked112* »_Replace "DVD" with "CD" and it exactly describes what we have now.

But you have to pay a web designer $500 to do that.


----------



## miked112 (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: DVD NAV on Touareg (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
But you have to pay a web designer $500 to do that.









That's probably why it won't show up on the US VW website until March or so.


----------



## 08CandyWhite (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: DVD NAV on Touareg (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Huh?







I've got this working fine, show you how to connect to these features and offer kits. Hopefully I will be able to do the same thing on the new nav units too. 

The only reason why I asked was because, if Volkswagen had any plans of doing something with them through factory kits, just the same as your spock. Or in cases where your using your's or anyone elses setups, the factory can't pull any flags for using them...


----------



## DCubed (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: DVD NAV on Touareg (03PlatinumGray)*

On the question about bluetooth, and sat radio, this will probably not make it to the touareg until 2006(Late) or 2007, as will probably be the timeframe for the Phaeton as well, as it will run CD nav until 2006 MY......


----------



## clarkaddison (Nov 14, 2004)

After reading about the outdated navigation system on this board, I opted for the standard radio on my treg. then I purchased a Garmin Street Pilot 2620. It's fantastic, has all USA and Canada maps in its 2 gb memory, I can use it on both my cars, and it's less than half the cost of the factory unit.


----------



## Clipsmeyer (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: DVD NAV on Touareg (CapoVWSales)*

I should be able to find out a little more information tommorow. getting the battery cable fixed on my grey reg tommorow. If it's just the dvd nav with no bluetooth then may just have to hunt down 2 04 v10's next month
Chris


----------



## nicholi57 (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: DVD NAV on Touareg (PARKCITIESVW)*

Does anyone know if the navs in the new gti and new passat are the same nav the touareg is getting? Might be able to get a bit more info on those units....


----------



## jasonj734 (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: DVD NAV on Touareg (nicholi57)*

from KBB 
Navigation/Premium Radio Pkg VI, DVD Based
(Late Availability) (Requirements & Restrictions Not Yet Available) (N/A w/Communication System-9ZS) Includes Premium AM/FM Stereo w/6-Disc Compact Disc Changer in Trunk & RDS Capability


----------



## javier (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: DVD NAV on Touareg (nicholi57)*

As far I read in the Germancarfans.com, the new Passat is equipped with a new entertainment system. 
The multimedia installation of the new Passat has been done by DYNAUDIO, so I suppose that's a good/bad news.
Good, because leaving the old-fashion Blaupunkt A/V system probably the sound and navigation quality improves a lot.
Bad, because probably the new devices will haven't a compatible installation with the actual ones.
Only time will tell.
Below you can read an extract of the Gemancarfan's article describing the new system.
By and greetings from Spain.
Javier.-
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Dynaudio Sound System* Volkswagen has paid utmost attention to the quality of infotainment and entertainment in the new Passat. The 600-Watt high-end sound system from the hifi specialist Dynaudio offers an outstanding audio experience. The 10-channel system equipped with excellent components sets a new standard in this class. For instance, the top navigation system is fed with road data via DVD. 
.


_Modified by javier at 4:38 AM 12-17-2004_


----------



## dschlei (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: DVD NAV on Touareg (PARKCITIESVW)*

According to an article in the December issue of "Gute Fahrt" (the German VW, Audi and Porsche Magazine), a swap from CD NAV to DVD in an Audit will cost 1700 Euro inclusive labor.
This might be the same unti that could be used for the Treg. They say that all connectors can be used, etc.
Seasons Greeting
Dietmar Schlei


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: DVD NAV on Touareg (javier)*

The Dynaudio website only shows speaker components. Could be that the radio is still Blaupunkt.


----------



## CBurkard (May 31, 2004)

*Re: DVD NAV on Touareg (spockcat)*

If it is a Blaupunkt I wonder if it's any better than the CD-based version or if they just put all the CDs onto a single DVD.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: DVD NAV on Touareg (CBurkard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CBurkard* »_If it is a Blaupunkt I wonder if it's any better than the CD-based version or if they just put all the CDs onto a single DVD.

Another reason not to get your hopes up too high.


----------



## CBurkard (May 31, 2004)

*Re: DVD NAV on Touareg (spockcat)*

Well, this is a shot of the TravelPilot DX-V, a DVD-based NAV system from Blaupunkt. If this is what the new VW system is based on it doesn't look too promising. Then again, I guess it's all on how much detail VW will be allowing...








_Image from caraudiodiscount.com_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: DVD NAV on Touareg (CBurkard)*

I don't think that one screen tells you very much. And it still looks better than a similar screen on the current system.


----------



## mrlvdub (May 7, 2002)

*Re: DVD NAV on Touareg (CBurkard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CBurkard* »_Well, this is a shot of the TravelPilot DX-V, a DVD-based NAV system from Blaupunkt. If this is what the new VW system is based on it doesn't look too promising. Then again, I guess it's all on how much detail VW will be allowing...








_Image from caraudiodiscount.com_

Sorry to burst the bubble, but I think we already have the Travelpilot DX-V.
The DX-V is a CD based system and, if I'm correct, it is the basis for the current system in the T-reg. I am fortunate (or unfortunate) enough to own both of VWs antiqued navigation systems. I imported the previous generation VW navi system into my Passat which is based on the Travelpilot DX-N. The DX-V is an update on the DX-N with some added features and the 16:9 widescreen. 
Here's a link that talks about the system. In the 6th paragraph you will see where it mentions the map and POI data is stored on 10 regional CD-ROMs. http://www.gspr.com/blau/tp_home.html
The only mention of DVD is for connecting an in-car DVD player to the monitor.
It doesn't appear that Blaupunkt currently has a DVD based nav system or one in the works. I wouldn't be surprised if the DVD based system is made by someone else.
Mike


----------



## CBurkard (May 31, 2004)

*Re: DVD NAV on Touareg (mrlvdub)*

You're not bursting my bubble at all. I'm actually hoping for something better.


----------



## mrlvdub (May 7, 2002)

*Re: DVD NAV on Touareg (CBurkard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CBurkard* »_If it is a Blaupunkt I wonder if it's any better than the CD-based version or if they just put all the CDs onto a single DVD.

CBurkard,
Here is a link to Germancarfans forum discussion (scroll halfway down the page) with a picture of the new Passat interior showing the new DVD nav system (the initial press release on the Passat indicates a DVD Navigation so I'm taking the leap of faith assumption that this is it). That nav system looks very similar to the current Touareg system and the screen looks eerily familiar. 
http://forums.germancarfans.co...age=4
Although way too early to tell at this point, but your statement above could be true. Unless Blaupunkt and VW upgrade the Navi system architecture and map data for the DVD based system, the displays and everything will still be the same crap. Only now, you will have all your crap on one disk for the whole nation.
Not very promising for navi improvement, but I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## PARKCITIESVW (Aug 14, 2004)

Well, we got the Touareg in but havent received the DVD yet. Hopefully it will be here in the next few days.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: DVD NAV on Touareg (PARKCITIESVW)*

What exactly does that mean? Is it DVD based and you just don't have the disc?


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: DVD NAV on Touareg (PARKCITIESVW)*

Any way you could pull the headunit and snap some pics of the connectors on the back? This would tell us a lot about upgradability.


----------



## garibaldo (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: DVD NAV on Touareg (mrlvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *http://www.gspr.com/blau/tp_home.html* »_It is the latest in a long line of Blaupunkt navigation systems, *dating back to 1989*, designed to guide drivers from Point A to Point B without getting lost.
 
Yikes!!


----------



## PARKCITIESVW (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: DVD NAV on Touareg (mdjak)*

I mean I do not have the disc yet. It seems they havent sent them out yet. You would think they would send them to us when the car got here but they cant seem to give me a time frame on shipping them.


----------



## Jason H (Dec 6, 1999)

*Re: DVD NAV on Touareg (PARKCITIESVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PARKCITIESVW* »_I mean I do not have the disc yet. It seems they havent sent them out yet. You would think they would send them to us when the car got here but they cant seem to give me a time frame on shipping them.

I think a lot of us are just curious about the unit itself, I understand you cannot take any pictures of the actual nav screens without the disc, but can you at least take some pics of the face of the unit itself just so we can see any physical changes from the CD units? As stated above, if at all possible it would also be great to see pictures of the actual back of the unit where the connections are with the radio pulled out, but regardless just some pics of the center console would be appreciated.


----------



## PARKCITIESVW (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: DVD NAV on Touareg (Jason H)*

















From reading the manual by hitting the voice button it will repeat the last command. The dest. button seems to make it easier to enter the destinations then before. I plan to play with it more when the disc gets here. 


_Modified by PARKCITIESVW at 1:02 PM 12-29-2004_


----------



## Jason H (Dec 6, 1999)

*Re: DVD NAV on Touareg (PARKCITIESVW)*

Awesome THX!
So it looks like the TELE button has been lost for a "MUTE" one. Whether this just means mute for the phone isn't known. Also the AUX button has been lost for the DEST one, we'll have to see if the caqpability of having aux A/V inputs has really been lost or if it has just moved. Phisically it is exactly the same both in overall shape and size as well as button and knob configuration. It should be retrofittavle even if an adapter cable turns out to be required. I have OnStar and personally don't care if it would cease to function (the DVD nav isn't supposed to be compatible with it), it's so lame anyway. The "proof will be in the pudding" so to speak as to whether it would actually be worth a few thousand dollars to upgrade. It had better turn out to have significantly better maps and usability to make it worthwhile to me.
here is the CD nav just to do a quick visual comparo:










_Modified by Jason H at 11:47 AM 12-29-2004_


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: DVD NAV on Touareg (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_I don't think that one screen tells you very much. And it still looks better than a similar screen on the current system.

Yeah but what doesn't look better than the current system?


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: DVD NAV on Touareg (TCinOC)*

sure isnt a touchscreen


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: DVD NAV on Touareg (Jason H)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jason H* »_Awesome THX!
So it looks like the TELE button has been lost for a "MUTE" one. Whether this just means mute for the phone isn't known. Also the AUX button has been lost for the DEST one, we'll have to see if the caqpability of having aux A/V inputs has really been lost or if it has just moved. ...

Also, INFO has been relabeled VOICE, NAVI is now NAV, and ESC is now BACK. Most likely just labeling changes, but I feel a bit anal today.
Curious to see actual screen comparo and functional differences, as soon as someone can accomodate.


----------



## Thanandon (Feb 3, 2004)

Looking forward to the upgrade kit.
Audi has them out already and from the description of the audi update the procedure is not very complicated. Lets see when the first units will appear on ebay.....








Can you plse post a part number for the DVD Nav unit?
many thx in advance!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jasonrao (Oct 10, 2004)

*Re: (Thanandon)*

Tweeters managed to drop my Nav radio, breaking it during an XM install last week. They are replacing it of course, ordering from VW. With the news of the New DVD Nav hitting Vortex, I am immediately hoping/wondering if I could get the DVD instead. Of course Tweeters says their insurance may not allow it, and will likely replace with the old CD system, but I can't help but think there is a way..... 
SO, please someone send the part number, AND, someone take a pic of the back of the new unit to see if we can seemlessly plug into our system. I could be the first test case for the swap...
Jason


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: DVD NAV on Touareg (PARKCITIESVW)*

Just looking at your photos and description, I am wondering about the telephone and AUX function. I cannot imagine that VW would have deleted the telephone function on this system. It is way too popular (even required) in Europe. But VW may have gotten rid of the AUX functions. This would switch everyone over to a Blitzsafe adapter for iPod/XM input (thus losing the CD changer) and there would probably be NO video input at all. If this is the case, this nav system is MUCH WORSE than the old system. In fact, I could see people who purchase a Touareg with the DVD nav looking for a way to switch to CD nav. 
Only time and a close look at the new system will tell. If you can post photos of the rear plugs of the new system and any wire schematic labels on the radio I would appreciate it.


----------



## royeus (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: DVD NAV on Touareg (spockcat)*

Spock...
From prior posts, apparently AUX is reached through a sub-menu.
However, it's certainly likely that VW would consider eliminating AUX on this system entirely, since in many prior e-mails to me, VWOA has stated unequivocally that they will never support this function in the USA. Plus, the TV module option in Europe is not popular...so again, I wouldn't be at all surprised to see AUX disappear altogether.
But we'll see.
Roy


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: DVD NAV on Touareg (royeus)*

Thanks. It is tough to keep up on posts right now. Too much sun on the screen and the mouse doesn't work well in the sand.








PS: Can you point me to that post about the AUX?


_Modified by spockcat at 12:24 PM 12-30-2004_


----------



## Thanandon (Feb 3, 2004)

The TEL button is there but hardly used. There really is no function for this button. When pressed it just says Active Call or NO Active Call thats it. No number no nothing. So might as well get rid of it I suppose!


----------



## lip (Apr 28, 2000)

*Re: DVD NAV on Touareg (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Just looking at your photos and description, I am wondering about the telephone and AUX function. I cannot imagine that VW would have deleted the telephone function on this system. It is way too popular (even required) in Europe. But VW may have gotten rid of the AUX functions. This would switch everyone over to a Blitzsafe adapter for iPod/XM input (thus losing the CD changer) and there would probably be NO video input at all. If this is the case, this nav system is MUCH WORSE than the old system. In fact, I could see people who purchase a Touareg with the DVD nav looking for a way to switch to CD nav. 
Only time and a close look at the new system will tell. If you can post photos of the rear plugs of the new system and any wire schematic labels on the radio I would appreciate it.

It's amazing that there would be no XM option, even at this late date.


----------



## SlvrA3 (Oct 30, 2003)

Judging from appearances, the new unit appears to be a plug-n-play replacement for the old one. Anyone know for sure?


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: DVD NAV on Touareg (lip)*

Why does this surprise you? XM is Continental US only. VW and Blaupunkt have no incentive to make it XM compatible.


----------



## miked112 (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: DVD NAV on Touareg (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_Why does this surprise you? XM is Continental US only. VW and Blaupunkt have no incentive to make it XM compatible.

Yes, but XM or Sirius or both are offered in just about all of the Treg's German, Japanese & US competition. And both have been available in Audis for a couple of years now. 
I was in an Audi dealership a few days back & got a chance to look at the new A6...really nice integrated DVD NAV with Bluetooth and your choice of Sirius or XM. It's one thing for the original system to be as backward as it is but for the retooled one to be no better (or even possibly worse) is a joke, especially when there are state-of-the-art systems in the VW parts bin right now.


----------



## PARKCITIESVW (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: DVD NAV on Touareg (lip)*

We sold our Touareg with DVD nav today, so I tried to get the disc again and talked to the company that is supposed to be sending them and according to them it will be a few weeks before they send them out. They said VW released them ahead of schedule so they werent ready to send the disc.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: DVD NAV on Touareg (miked112)*

You make a good point, Thanks for clearing that up. I was not aware it was in NA Spec Audi's.


----------



## CBurkard (May 31, 2004)

Not that it means much but on Audi's site they comment on how the DVD-based system is faster and has more detail than CD-based systems.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re:*

But now VW can say the car has a DVD based nav system. It really looks like nothing but marketing to me.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Re: (spockcat)*

Today I formed the opinion that this discussion of DVD based Navs is all much ado about NOTHING. 
I went car shopping with a girlfriend all day... we test drove a Lexus SUV and an Infiniti. Both had DVD based Nav systems... and both had the LEGAL ACCEPT screen prompt.
However, (and this is a BIG however) on neither could you input an address while driving, or use many of the functions of the Nav system without pulling over. I was a passenger, and no safety problem would exist for me to have been programming information into the systems.
Score a big one for our VW CD Navs. I'd hate to have to pull over to use it.... I'd much rather insert a new disk every once in a while when traveling to a new region of the country than have the MAJOR annoyance of having to pull over to input an address.
I will say that the Infiniti voice was the sexiest, however. 


_Modified by SUVW at 5:52 PM 12-31-2004_


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: (SUVW)*

While there is no doubt that is a major annoyance, not being able to input an address while driving, most times (not all) when you are going somewhere, you input the address before you start out. With their smart touchscreen, it's quite a bit quicker to input it than turning our stupid knob, which changes direction at will. And with the absolutely amazing interface, stunning maps, quick operation, I'll take that annoyance over our drech anytime.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Re: (mdjak)*

No way. Rarely am I sitting in my garage programming in a destination. Almost always on the fly... Yes, the turn-a-wheel is annoying, but I'll take doing it while moving down the road rather than pulling over any day.
Besides, the results are there... it works. One doesn't need a video game on a Nav. I just want to get where I am going, and it does that just fine, in my opinion.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: (SUVW)*

I agree 100%. I never preprogram my nav system and sometimes make changes while enroute. Making you stop to address the system is STUPID.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_ Making you stop to address the system is STUPID.

Exactly. It ain't STOPPERS WANTED, afterall.


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Re: (SUVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUVW* »_No way. Rarely am I sitting in my garage programming in a destination. Almost always on the fly... Yes, the turn-a-wheel is annoying, but I'll take doing it while moving down the road rather than pulling over any day.
Besides, the results are there... it works. One doesn't need a video game on a Nav. I just want to get where I am going, and it does that just fine, in my opinion.

Isn't all of this stuff addressed by the voice command type navigation systems? I'm pretty sure that when I was riding in my friend's Acura TL he could do routing and re-routing on the fly by just "talking" to his system! At the very least, I know he doesn't have to pull over. That's absolutely ridiculous! I'm so glad I didn't get the stock navi.


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Re: (TCinOC)*

I think the manufacturers are scared $hitless about liability issues.
Even our Infiniti will not let us enter a new address /destination, while moving, but if you have a preset address in the list of 50 - or POI Point of interest, then you can press OK.
The verbal command in the Acura, does not involve use of hands and eyeballing of screen, so it may have been thought to be safe.
Just my $0.02!
Cy


----------



## noc (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: Re: (cybulman)*

Mrs. NOC's Toyota Sienna's DVD nav cannot be programmed while moving. All the touchscreen buttons "grey out." It is a pain since I could be sitting in the passenger seat and making changes, but it's just not possible. That being said, it is a superior system to the CD in the TREG by leaps and bounds.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: (noc)*

I know a guy who can bypass that so they don't grey out when moving.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: (SUVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUVW* »_. I'd much rather insert a new disk every once in a while when traveling to a new region of the country than have the MAJOR annoyance of having to pull over to input an address."
Have you had to change CD's while enroute? According to someone on this forum who has, it loses the route and it has to be reentered.
"I will say that the Infiniti voice was the sexiest, however. "
Sexier than Lewey's?
Lewey says he knows how to override the grayed buttons. 

_Modified by SUVW at 5:52 PM 12-31-2004_


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Re: (mdjak)*

Well... yes, when we took our trip across country, we changed CDs quite a few times. No problem on an 8 hour drive to have a passenger (or driver) change the CDs and then simply re-enter the info. All of two mins max.
However, unless one lives in one of the cusp areas, how often do we change CDs? Seems like a very whiny nitpicky criticism to me. I mean, really. Come on.
It's really kind of absurd to bash this system... five years ago, anyone would have given their eye teeth for it. And it DOES do what it's supposed to do... just last night, I had the best time buzzing around upstate central Connecticut with a date, finding lakefront spots under the stars... my date had no clue about these great spots... and she'd lived in that area much of her life. I found these spots as I cruised with my XM blasting her favorite music, and looked like a genius, (And certain gals dig that, and express their appreciation thereof in very pleasing ways http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







. 
I have no idea what Leweyb's voice sounds like. Although it would be very sexy to hear him tell me that I could have 50% off chemicals on his site.



_Modified by SUVW at 8:13 AM 1-2-2005_


----------



## noc (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: Re: (SUVW)*

Lewey, can you email me with that info? Muchos Gracias.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: (noc)*

sure, I just have to find the dudes name and number, gimee a day or two.


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Re: (TCinOC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TCinOC* »_
Isn't all of this stuff addressed by the voice command type navigation systems? I'm pretty sure that when I was riding in my friend's Acura TL he could do routing and re-routing on the fly by just "talking" to his system! ...

My brother had a new BMW 645 and he "navigated" the on-board computer (including NAV) by voice. I don't know how far the voice command could go. I suspect that once a destination was programmed, it might work by voice. I bet it would be a real PITA to actually program a new destination by voice.
My Touareg's OnStar phone system is navigated purely by voice, of course. It works pretty well. The minutes are outrageously expensive... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## fritzner (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: Re: (leebo)*

any updates on when the US DVD will be available or what the actual differences are between the CD and DVD based navs??..


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Re: (fritzner)*

I believe it is pretty well understood the ONLY difference is that all maps will be on one DVD rather than having multiple CD's as is the case with the CD based system. There are not any added features that make it better. It will simply be a sales gimmick so VW can say their system is "DVD-based". One negative aspect is that the DVD system looks to have lost the AUX-input so you won't have the option of hardwiring an MP3 player to your radio anymore. The DVD based systems are available NOW. The disc for it may not be however...


_Modified by chickdr at 7:18 PM 1-19-2005_


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: (chickdr)*

the level of street data is better, I used my dvd based system in Vt last winter and got roads that my frineds systems didnt even show, that were about 100 years old...like my exwife.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: (chickdr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chickdr* »_I believe it is pretty well understood the ONLY difference is that all maps will be on one DVD rather than having multiple CD's as is the case with the CD based system. There are not any added features that make it better. It will simply be a sales gimmick so VW can say their system is "DVD-based". One negative aspect is that the DVD system looks to have lost the AUX-input so you won't have the option of hardwiring an MP3 player to your radio anymore. The DVD based systems are available NOW. The disc for it may not be however...

_Modified by chickdr at 7:18 PM 1-19-2005_

We don't know this for sure. We won't know it until someone who actually has one and receives the DVD reports back here.
As for the AUX, I have heard that they are still there but buried in menu rather than having their own button.


----------



## terps4 (Jan 14, 2004)

*DVD Nav Production - Might be on Hold*

For what it's worth...
I have been told that the DVD Nav production has been placed on hold until at least week 43. This comes from a pretty well informed source, and it is quite relevant to my ongoing discussions with them, so I tend to believe it.
-Andy


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: DVD Nav Production - Might be on Hold (terps4)*

Supposedly ParkCitiesVW has a DVD equiped T-reg but has no DVD for it yet. I think another person on the board bought one as well. They are out right now.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: DVD Nav Production - Might be on Hold (chickdr)*

DVD cars are on the ground, but no DVDs til end of the month.
1st issue, the slot will NOT play regular audio CDs.


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: DVD Nav Production - Might be on Hold ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_DVD cars are on the ground, but no DVDs til end of the month.
1st issue, the slot will NOT play regular audio CDs.

What kind of crappy DVD player won't handle CD's??? That pretty much sucks and would be a deal breaker for my wife. She hates the cd changer in back(convenience issues) and uses the internal CD player I/O nav when she is driving to work. That is a BIG mistake on VW's part.


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: DVD Nav Production - Might be on Hold ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_DVD cars are on the ground, but no DVDs til end of the month.
1st issue, the slot will NOT play regular audio CDs.

WTF???
this IS the first DVD player on the planet that would not play CDs! 
that is the way to go VW!


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: DVD Nav Production - Might be on Hold (****us)*

The new ALpine and Kenwood dvd systems, have two slots, one for dvd's that you can leave your nav disc in, or put in a movie, and the other for cd's...


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: (leebo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebo* »_
My brother had a new BMW 645 and he "navigated" the on-board computer (including NAV) by voice. I don't know how far the voice command could go. I suspect that once a destination was programmed, it might work by voice. I bet it would be a real PITA to actually program a new destination by voice.
My Touareg's OnStar phone system is navigated purely by voice, of course. It works pretty well. The minutes are outrageously expensive... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Does you brother have to talk to the NAV system in a special voice so the system would not confuse the commands with a cabin chat.
Imagine:
Dr. Evil's voice: "One hundred million dollars!!!" and replace "million dollars" with a street name.
Or, maybe, you have to address the Nav system: "Bitching Betty! Program change of destination!"


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Re: (****us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *****us* »_
Does you brother have to talk to the NAV system in a special voice so the system would not confuse the commands with a cabin chat...

Hmm...it's been awhile since that occasion, so I don't remember the details too clearly. I'll ask and update.


----------



## miked112 (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: DVD Nav Production - Might be on Hold (chickdr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chickdr* »_
What kind of crappy DVD player won't handle CD's??? 

Looks like those CD NAV systems might be worth something on ebay after all.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: DVD Nav Production - Might be on Hold (****us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *****us* »_WTF???
this IS the first DVD player on the planet that would not play CDs! 
that is the way to go VW!

VW is always breaking new ground, and then digging the hole deeper.


----------



## touaregwanted (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: DVD Nav Production - Might be on Hold ([email protected])*

Where did you hear this? I have heard of VW getting cheap but not on this level.


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Re: (****us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *****us* »_Does you brother have to talk to the NAV system in a special voice so the system would not confuse the commands with a cabin chat...

Ok...I wrote my brother about the Voice Activated NAV System in the BMW 650 CSI and here's what he wrote back:

_Quote, originally posted by *Leebo's Bro* »_There is a button on the wheel as well as by the computer control (right hand) that activates the voice system. It only responds to certain phrases (like "navigation", "climate", etc., not "find me a titty bar") and verbally walks you through a menu. It mutes the radio, but doesn't work as well in convertibles (location of microphone is further from driver). I think it can be adjusted for acents/dialects, but such things are beyond me. It is a neat toy, and would be great for impressing the ladies, if that were a concern, but I don't use it much.

My brother is happily married, so I guess he doesn't use it except to make me jealous.


----------



## mmmmm127 (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Re: (SUVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUVW* »_express their appreciation thereof in very pleasing ways http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







. 


She sounds like an absolute "Angel"


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: DVD Nav Production - Might be on Hold (touaregwanted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *touaregwanted* »_Where did you hear this? I have heard of VW getting cheap but not on this level.

It seems like this could be an error on the part of the manufacturer that was only discovered after the DVD nav units were produced. I would expect that this would be something VW would correct eventually. Could be why terps4 said he heard about the DVD nav production hold.


----------



## terps4 (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: DVD Nav Production - Might be on Hold (touaregwanted)*

This comes from someone relatively high up in the VW service foodchain... Higher than the factory reps so many of us have dealt with. To make a long story short, VW is working on buying my Touareg back, and this information is from the guy I'm working with.
During our discussions, I made DVD Nav a requirement for any replacement vehicle. VW is telling me they can't do it because of this production delay. It sounds like production started, and yes a few have hit the ground. But there are apparently issues and VW has stopped DVD units in until week 43 at the earliest.
That's just what I was told...
-Andy


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: DVD Nav Production - Might be on Hold (terps4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terps4* »_VW has stopped DVD units in until week 43 at the earliest.
That's just what I was told...
-Andy

You do realize that week 43 would very likely make these 2006 models? Week 43 is last week of October - first week of November 2005.


----------



## Radiotalker (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: DVD Nav Production - Might be on Hold (terps4)*

I have the DVD Nav unit in my driveway right now (still no DVD). I'm hoping any "delays" don't include me getting the disc for my unit!
BTW, I took delivery three weeks ago.
I'm also hooking up my IPod to the unit this week. I'll let you know what it looks like as far as the AUX goes.


_Modified by Radiotalker at 1:07 PM 1-20-2005_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: DVD Nav Production - Might be on Hold (Radiotalker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Radiotalker* »_I have the DVD Nav unit in my driveway right now (still no DVD). I'm hoping any "delays" don't include me getting the disc for my unit!
BTW, I took delivery three weeks ago.
I'm also hooking up my IPod to the unit this week. I'll let you know what it looks like as far as the AUX goes.

_Modified by Radiotalker at 1:07 PM 1-20-2005_

Photos of the plugs and labels will be much appreciated. 
Also, is it true you can't play a CD in the DVD drive? How about a video DVD?


----------



## jts (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: DVD Nav Production - Might be on Hold (spockcat)*

I spoke with Navteq today and they don't have a release date for the DVD's yet. Apparently VW went back and forth between the two systems until finally deciding to produce the DVD based Nav's. According to Navteq the DVD's are in production and maybe realesed in the next 2-3 weeks. An update for the Cd's is due in the next few weeks too. BTW VW said that they began production of the DVD based Nav's week 48.


----------



## credditt (Apr 5, 2003)

If anyone upgrades from CD Nav to DVD Nav, let me know. I'm interested in buying a CD nav system to replace my standard VW head unit. Thanks!
Christian - [email protected]


----------



## terps4 (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: DVD Nav Production - Might be on Hold (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
You do realize that week 43 would very likely make these 2006 models? Week 43 is last week of October - first week of November 2005.


Yep. That's why my VW contact told me that my requirement for replacment with an '05 that has DVD Nav was a non-starter.


----------



## touareg007 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: DVD NAV on Touareg (PARKCITIESVW)*

Will buy one cd version nav from people swaping their units...


----------



## Eric Dow (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: DVD NAV on Touareg (touareg007)*

LOL, you guys complaining about the CD nav need to listen up, and listen good








I'm 3rd on the list to buy a CD based from anyone upgrading








LOL, CD based nav is BETTER THAN A F'n Magelen Handheld!!!
Seriously though, anyone know where, other than EBay DE that we can get a setup for less than $1000?
Eric


----------



## touaregwanted (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: DVD NAV on Touareg (Eric Dow)*

Remember, if you want to add a OEM Nav its not just about the head unit itself. You must also get the antennas, a new gauge panel for the color MFI, a color MFI and not to mention taking the time to rip the panels out for the MFI and antenna or spend 4-5K to have it done at a dealer.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: DVD NAV on Touareg (touaregwanted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *touaregwanted* »_Remember, if you want to add a OEM Nav its not just about the head unit itself. You must also get the antennas, a new gauge panel for the color MFI, a color MFI and not to mention taking the time to rip the panels out for the MFI and antenna or spend 4-5K to have it done at a dealer.

You don't need to replace the instrument panel. The nav system works just fine with the monocolor MFI.


----------



## treg4574 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: DVD NAV on Touareg (Eric Dow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eric Dow* »_LOL, you guys complaining about the CD nav need to listen up, and listen good









I will be very happy with my cd nav..... When it SHOWS the ROADS in my area.
Slow, cd based, street numbers instead of names.... I can live with these issues.
I just think that a NAV system should be able to find roads that have been here for over 50 years.
VW, many of us would forgive all the other Nav problems *IF* you would just fix the missing road issue!


----------



## filipposd (Jan 21, 2005)

This is what VW informed me about the DVD Nav for my Touareg V6 that I have ordered:
"Thank you very much for your E-Mail and your interest in Touareg.
The Navigation system of your Touareg V6 will be a CD-Rom Navigation. It does not exist Navigation systems for Touareg with DVD at this time.
If you have any questions or requests concerning the Touareg we will be pleased to help at any time. You can also reach us on telephone number 01802-Touareg (01802-8682734).
Best regards,
Your Volkswagen Touareg Team"


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (filipposd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *filipposd* »_This is what VW informed me about the DVD Nav for my Touareg V6 that I have ordered:
"Thank you very much for your E-Mail and your interest in Touareg.
The Navigation system of your Touareg V6 will be a CD-Rom Navigation. It does not exist Navigation systems for Touareg with DVD at this time.
If you have any questions or requests concerning the Touareg we will be pleased to help at any time. You can also reach us on telephone number 01802-Touareg (01802-8682734).
Best regards,
Your Volkswagen Touareg Team"

I was told about 2 weeks ago that they have not seen the DVD nav system in Germany yet. Could be that Europe is not getting the converted system that we are getting in North America.


----------



## Radiotalker (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: DVD Nav Production - Might be on Hold (Radiotalker)*

I'll do my best to post photos of the DVD unit's back, don't count on labels, that's asking a bit too much from someone of my technical skills. Will have them up by Sat. afternoon.
Also, I'll try to post pics of the multiple screen readouts that say "DVD" for those who are still skeptical.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: DVD Nav Production - Might be on Hold (Radiotalker)*

I assumed that since you were installing an iPod to the radio, you were going to pull it out of the dash. thus giving you the opportunity to photograph the back of the radio.


----------



## Radiotalker (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: DVD Nav Production - Might be on Hold (spockcat)*

That I am...and I'm using the special Spockcat tools to do so! I hope they work!


----------



## Eric Dow (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: DVD Nav Production - Might be on Hold (Radiotalker)*

If you have Xenon's and Air Suspension, you already have the color instrument cluster (I do) and the antennas are a no brainer install, as is pulling the radio. Soooo Yes, if it doesn't have the streets in your area, it's pretty much useless, but if it does, and you want it, it should not be that much to put it in. Besides, that's why I was looking for one for under $1000, and why I didn't get it with my egg when I got it.
I was just saying that if you have it now, and have logged the complaints with VWoA, why keep complaining until they have a solution out. Once the new system is out, if they get enough heat THEN, I'll bet they swap quite a few of them out. Would you really want to press them now to release early something that they obviously are not any more comfortable with?
I've heard of people getting significant 'Compensation', even full price on the option refunded in some cases. Shouldn't we make sure the new system is 100% before pressing them? OK, so we have already deteremined that 'They' don't listen to this board anyway, so I guess I'm spinning my CD's here anyway.
Sorry for the rant...


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_I was told about 2 weeks ago that they have not seen the DVD nav system in Germany yet. Could be that Europe is not getting the converted system that we are getting in North America. 

VW of Spain doesn't know anything about DVD Nav as well... I guess that VW is not going to install in Euro Tregs the DVD because the Touaregs Navi equipped only get 1 disc (the country where the car is purchased) so VW must think that they don't need the "upgrade".


----------



## Thanandon (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: (12johnny)*

We are assuming the Touareg will not get the DVD unit at the momen, because the new Passat will be introduced im March with the new DVD system. So as not create competition between cars. Once it has been launched the Treg will get its DVD system here as well.
Any news on the part number?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Thanandon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Thanandon* »_We are assuming the Touareg will not get the DVD unit at the momen, because the new Passat will be introduced im March with the new DVD system. So as not create competition between cars. Once it has been launched the Treg will get its DVD system here as well.
Any news on the part number? 

Hopefully when Radiotalker pulls his DVD nav radio, he will be able to get a photo of the labels which include the part numbers.


----------



## AZBob (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: (Thanandon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Thanandon* »_We are assuming the Touareg will not get the DVD unit at the momen, because the new Passat will be introduced im March with the new DVD system. So as not create competition between cars. Once it has been launched the Treg will get its DVD system here as well.
Any news on the part number? 

You really think people shopping Passat's are also shopping Touaregs? I don't think so. Big difference in price and practicality.


----------



## Thanandon (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: (AZBob)*

Possibly.
Then why does the new Passat have:
DvD Navigation
Blue tooth handy etc
and many other things Trag users will dream of
i think the politics within vw nobody really understands
why is the dvd unit tested and started in Canada?
NO answer here also....
hopefully vw will catch the drift....


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (AZBob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AZBob* »_
You really think people shopping Passat's are also shopping Touaregs? I don't think so. Big difference in price and practicality.

Ummm yeah? Ya think?


----------

